# Motivation To Finish My Car



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is an attempt to make me get off my arse and finish rebuilding my Gt4 which has been off the road for nearly a year,by posting some pics of a track day i did nearly 2 years ago in the rain as you can see.Kudos goes to the anorak who can identify the track




































It has been modified considerably more since the pics and sits lower and wider than it did then,also has the addition of a substantially modified hybrid turbo,hence the need for its 2nd engine rebuild,the day in the pics also ended dismally when midway through the 2nd session the gearbox went bang,it has been a pain in the arse to own and a money pit but i still dont hate it so it will probably be a keeper


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice really like the GT4

the tower is a give away


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Guessed it might be,considering its written allover it doh!!,looks abit sunnier in your pics Pg


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah, nicked off the web, the last time I was at BH was way before the tower was built!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Did not really reconize the tower that's new







The last pic gave it away for me







The gradient between Toyota and the cars in the background. Can't remember what the sweeping down hill bend is called but a dead give away for Brands.

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol the tower is new to me as well... but I recognised the circuit from a bike track day I was at there...









Ahh the GT4... great mota! IMHO all cars seem to be money pits... more so the interesting ones! 

Got a newer pic? Im interested to see the mods...









I promised people some pics of this one a while back so..... Heres a money pit I prepared earlier... Â£800 Golf GTI Mk2 16v.... then fitted with Power steering, big brakes, OZ alloys, eibach/koni suspension, Eibach ARBs, Turbo Tehnics 16v Turbo kit... fully recond / balanced / modified engine internals, new zorst etc etc... even doing all the work (bar rolling road tune) muself it was a Â£4k+ Engine in a <Â£2k car... easy 210bhp with effortless torque and easy neutral handling... would keep up with a standard scooby easily on backroads.... im not saying what it sold for before I left the UK but I wasnt happy... sigh.... would I do it again... of course!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the TT turbo kit was an early 90s thing... massively expensive when new with FMIC and new exhaust maifold and full stainless kit with braided oil feeds etc... it gave about 180bhp when new and used an extra ECU to control 1 extra fuel injector which went in a fitting on the special elbow (top left in the engine pic - I had a vac take off fitted in there for a boost gauge you can see the mechnical tube)... The problem with adding only one injector is that the boosted air blew the fuel across the inlets to no. 4 cyclinder best and no 1 got starved of the fuel it needed so eventually this overheated no1 cyl and killed the engine if you asked more than 180bhp out of it. Obviously 180bhp these days isnt much.... so I ditched the TT ECU and single injector and ran this with a modern fuel ECU and 4 extra VR6 injectors that were machined (along with some brilliant - and now very hard to find - adaptor plates from an early injected vauxhall cavalier SRi) into the original inlet manifold with a new extra fuel rail - you can see it along the front of the engine with the hoses coming out for the extra injectors which are a bit outa sight but you can make out the yellow connectors on some of em....

So it ran 4 x K Jet mechanical 16v injector system alongside the 4 x electronically controlled injectors.... there was 250bhp there if I wanted it with some work, relaible too if Id have bored the engine out... but it was a bit of a handful and not as reliable with the 1.8 like that so we took it to 210 (it used to blow its hoses off even then if you were really going for it... damn i miss that car...  ).

The engine I think is now in a Mk1 as the guy that bought it was overawed when he got it and wanted to drag his mk1.

BTW I wouldnt have built one of these again..., there are much easier and more modern ways to get this performance outa a golf... 1.8T anyone


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent









I love Brands hatch, best day I had there was in 1990 for the last round of the Rallycross championship, ex group B rally cars going for it on mud and tarmac, wonderfull.....

Great car Jon, shame you sold it, sort of thing you should have stuck in a garage under a tarp for years later when you have a mid life crisis, Oh yeah, you bought a Caterham instead.....









Mike, your thinking of Paddock Hill bend which leads into Druids hairpin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jase, Id have a garage full of car shaped tarps if I did that... I did get a cover with the Caterham actually... I'm still waiting for the midlife crisis...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Paddock hill is a bend i was dreading before driving there,you cant see it as it drops away so steeply on the apex ,really makes your stomach drop when you get it right.I went out in my guvnors gt3 with him driving later on in the day,can honestly say the levels of grip available were incredible,it made the short circuit feel like a roller coaster awesome car,nice golf Jon,always had a soft spot for Vw,i owned a couple of 1.9gtis 205 peugeots in the 90s,love the front wheel drive hot hatches especially when played with and torque steering like nutters







,also owned a couple of Rs turbos which were entertaining in the wet


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm... a GT3 would be nice...









Yes I loved the front drivers... I was bought up on em really... but when I owned the golf I also had the Elise and the Scooby so I had all the combinations of driven wheels covered so I could hone my skills... In the end I have to say that AWD is my fave. set up properly theres nothing quite like drifting a fast AWD car fast.... Its not easy and demands respect but oh what fun! Actually drifting anythning is top fun really... thats probably why the D1 thing is all the rage these days...









Wheres these later pics then? tell us what you plan to get done this weekend...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

whoa...who said anything about this weekend







,im at work at min,think i have some other pics at home on my other pc,i will have another look tonight.The head gasket from Hks just set me back Â£229 i then had to purchase the rest of the top end gasket set at over Â£100 so gaskets alone are fortunes,the injectors are up at abbey motorsport being checked and flow tested at the moment and the valves are being ground in as we speak,im going to have it properly rolling road set up this time to prevent any future mishaps,hopefully should be looking at a reliable 280-300 bhp with the current set up.Ive uprated virtually everything from brakes to suspension and engine has been played with to include 4 paddle helix clutch fidanza billet alloy flywheel and loads more ,too much to list here,just want to drive it now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

That got the right reaction!























ahh I forgot about clutches... the Golf had some mega race clutch jobbie... cost a bomb (Ive blanked the memory out about just what it was and what it cost!














)

Rolling roading the whole thing is the key really... its the only way you have a chance to keep the thing together.

Have a good weekend reaquainting youself with with car


----------

